# Recurve bow storage - string Up or Down ?



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, sorry for such stupid question, but I'm "greenhorn" - after several years of shooting compounds, I bought my first traditional bow yesterday. Bear Super Kodiak recurve. Now, gonna to DIY some simple wall rack for it, and I have question :

Is there is any serious reason why almost all racks (at least those I could find on net) are made so bow is stored STRING UP (pegs are outside of limbs) ? I have limited space for this rack and from my point of view it could be better to hang bow with STRING DOWN (pegs would be inside of limbs) ... I supposed there is no difference, but now, after all those pictures, I become doubtful ... 

Thnx in advance for your comments ...


----------



## pghrich (Nov 12, 2007)

not sure what you mean by pegs outside of limbs but i unstring all my bows after i am done with them for the day and store them, resting the limbs on wooden pegs. i really don't think it matters string up or down. seems they lay better with the string up. rich pyle


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes there is. That reason, whether proven or not I don't know, is that your limbs are less likely to deform in storage if it is hung by the string.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I hang mine by the string - if strung. If unstrung, I rest the bow on the pegs - belly up.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T - 

All of my recurves are resting on the limbs near the fade outs, unstrung and belly up, longbows are unstrung belly down.
The physical weight of the bows is nothing compared to the forces acting on bow when being shot. 
Belly up or down is more of an aesthetic thing than a functional thing.

The guys here know my thoughts about keeping a bow strung when not in use.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

Where in the Czech Republic do you live? My wife and I spent 2 days in Prague 3 years ago and loved it.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Viper1 said:


> All of my recurves are resting on the limbs near the fade outs, unstrung and belly up, longbows are unstrung belly down.


Yes - best like this. :thumbs_up


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Where in the Czech Republic do you live? My wife and I spent 2 days in Prague 3 years ago and loved it.


Another PA couple for Prague! My wife and I spent 10 days there in '03 right before having kids. It was like a wonderful dream. We saw Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds perform at The Museum of Modern Art there. We fantasize about going back all the time. Love those Czech pilsners & the castle Prague!!!

I wonder how the hunting is Czech Republic??


----------



## Twitko (Nov 29, 2012)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Where in the Czech Republic do you live? My wife and I spent 2 days in Prague 3 years ago and loved it.


Not in Prague (capitol). I live in Brno ... second biggest town here in Czech (about 200km / 130 miles) away from Prague ... almost the other end of country ... Czech is a quite small, you know 



zonic said:


> Another PA couple for Prague! My wife and I spent 10 days there in '03 right before having kids. It was like a wonderful dream. We saw Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds perform at The Museum of Modern Art there. We fantasize about going back all the time. Love those Czech pilsners & the castle Prague!!!
> 
> I wonder how the hunting is Czech Republic??


I'm glad you enjoyed your stay in Prague. Nice town, but quite crowdy and a lot of tourists  And You are right ... Pilsner beer is great. But believe me or not there is more great breweries. Maybe not so big and famous, but some of them are even better then Pilsner  

But hunting is a problem, if we have bows in mind. Bowhunting is still illegal way of hunting here .. but we do our best to change it and I believe bowhunting could become legal in near future. Till now now we have to use rifles for hunting ... wild boars, deers, roe deer, etc ...


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Twitko said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your stay in Prague. Nice town, but quite crowdy and a lot of tourists  And You are right ... Pilsner beer is great. But believe me or not there is more great breweries. Maybe not so big and famous, but some of them are even better then Pilsner
> 
> But hunting is a problem, if we have bows in mind. Bowhunting is still illegal way of hunting here .. but we do our best to change it and I believe bowhunting could become legal in near future. Till now now we have to use rifles for hunting ... wild boars, deers, roe deer, etc ...


I guess it was actually '01 I was there. Spent the night in Freising Germany before flying home. When I boasted to a barmaid about our great Pisner tour, she proudly poured me one of their German wheat beers which blew my socks off and shut me up fast.

That's interesting/unfortunate about bowhunting in Czech Republic. Is it that way in much of Europe? I wonder why... Best of luck in reforming those hunting laws.

Steve


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

I hang my recurves by the string, unstrung, belly down, from a single peg. They have hung this way for 40 years, when not in use and there is absolutely no twist in either of the bows, a 40# York and a 72# Browning Fury II. Would love to have a rack for my long bows, but don't, so I lay them down flat on a carpeted floor most of the time.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Twitko said:


> Hi, sorry for such stupid question, but I'm "greenhorn" - after several years of shooting compounds, I bought my first traditional bow yesterday. Bear Super Kodiak recurve. Now, gonna to DIY some simple wall rack for it, and I have question :
> 
> Is there is any serious reason why almost all racks (at least those I could find on net) are made so bow is stored STRING UP (pegs are outside of limbs) ? I have limited space for this rack and from my point of view it could be better to hang bow with STRING DOWN (pegs would be inside of limbs) ... I supposed there is no difference, but now, after all those pictures, I become doubtful ...
> 
> Thnx in advance for your comments ...


I normally see them with string down. Visually I would think string down displays the bows better. Only reason to have them string up is to maybe protect the limbs finish, but the supporting pegs should be padded in the first place.


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

zonic said:


> I hang mine by the string - if strung. If unstrung, I rest the bow on the pegs - belly up.


WHAT! Don't store recurve when strong. Its gono go soft.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

ismo131 said:


> WHAT! Don't store recurve when strong. Its gono go soft.


Seriously?

I was told laminated bows are fine to keep strung. Mine are, so far.


----------

